# "Animal lovers"



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

As some know we let the vet remove several tumors from our dog, costing almost R4000, at least 5 people critisized us that we should've put him to sleep, my aunt said that they would've just shot him. Yeah she actually said that. The same aunt ranted that the people that they work for and live with keeps a lamb in the house and treats him like a baby, and said that they were stupid because a sheep belongs outside (even if he goes outside to forage) but when I asked about the dogs that stay inside "no they're different"

I had a dragon that we rescued that had a URI (so we thought) and growths. We went every day to vet for baytril injections, every other week, some people there were generally nice and curious but there were also people saying we should just break his neck and end it because all the expenses were unesasary. 

My other aunt breeds her JRT dogs, and after this litter is weaned, shes going to put down the female becuase of her allergies.

How can these people call themselves animal lovers when they cant understand that our animals are family and we wont simply kill them because of expenses. It seriously ticks me off. Sorry if this offends someone. Thanks for reading

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## isabelleharris (Jul 15, 2014)

I agree with you so much. a few of my family members grew up on a farm and ihad thought my rat was pregnant and they had told me that if a person wants to buy the babies for snake food so be it they wouldnt care. Its seriously horrible.


----------



## QueenB1958 (Apr 27, 2014)

She not even going to try to find the mom a new home? That's just lazy. Poor dog. The vet in my area won't put down a healthy animal unless it's uncontrollably agressive, hopefully the vets in her area feel the same way.


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

Their vet told them there is absolutely nothing they can do and that its very contagious. Ive seen her and its only allergies which isnt contagious or untreatable. So the vet reccomended they put her to sleep because of the above reasons. Its seriously disgusting. Our jack russels also have allergies and the vet gave them meds for that. 

Our other vet refuses to put down a perfectly healthy dog or a dog who has a slight disability that can have a great life. There are people who take puppies to be PTS because they cant find homes and they just keep on breeding. The vet lets them sign over the pups/dog/cat and take them to their farm. So thats awesome but I cant believe people want to put down healthy animals 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

How stupid. I don't get it either. I guess some people will make themselves believe they love someone or have a hobby or be good at something, but they are wrong. Too bad, it's not true


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Those people make me so angry. My own mother cannot understand why my rat gasping for air would be a stressful ordeal for me because they are 'just rats' let alone the thousands of dollars I spend on the care of animals who at the most live for only a couple of years. It infuriates me that I am the 'strange' one whilst it is perfectly acceptable and mainstream to let your animal suffer at home.


----------

